# Cyclogest & Boobs



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry if I sound like I'm repeating myself at the mo but I have another cyclogest question that I hope you can help me with?

well, today I am 10dp a 5dt and currently on cyclogest and progynova.  My breasts have been tender from a couple of days after tx. Tonight before I got in the shower I removed my bra and my boobs reaaally hurt, more than they have this whole time.  Does the cyclogest make them sorer the longer you taken it or would they just stay achey untill af arrived?  I never had hcg shot if that makes any difference. 

Many Thanks

Mia x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there hun

Hopefully it's a good sign for you but the cyclogest (progesterone) and the progynova (oestrogen) can cause sore boobs, enlarged nipples (I get itchy nips    ), boobs more swollen, blue veins etc.......the longer you're taking the drugs then the more your body is absorbing.

I really hope it's a positive sign for you as your embies are 15 days old now so fingers crossed it's the drugs, plus your own hormones increasing due to HCG released from embie !!    

Take care
Natasha


----------

